# Photo-sense



## photo-sense1 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi There

I would like to introduce my site to you all, we are a friendly bunch of photographers who spend our time discussing pictures, sharing ideas and basically have a good time talking about our pictures. and new equipment that comes on the market. We have many weekly segments such as a spotlight on a user. a weekly discussion and weekly competitions with prizes from our sister site photo sense hosting. s o please feel free to come and register and help us make this site as succesful as we can

Many thanks
www.photo-sense.co.uk


----------

